# Privatization of Social Security



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

I had to switch gears on this and thought it needed a new thread.



> Entitlements are farm subsidies, food stamps, social security, etc.


I thought social security is a tax paid in to the federal government, in hopes that you'll receive it when you retire. HA!! HA!! HA!!
Its just another way for government to get its fingers in everything. Sure it was a good idea when they created it, but I would happily donate every penny I've paid in to social security so long as they never collect another red cent from me. 
Seems fair to me. They get my money for free, I get my independence to choose where I want to invest it.
I'm all for privatization of SS. Make it voluntary, for those that would like to manage their own money, get out and for those who can't, stay in.

Then we as a nation have to quit being such wimps. If you take your money that used to be paid in to SS and go piss it away instead of saving it, you better have good friends and family or belong to a church that will take care of you in old age, cause I'll leave you out in the cold when you come knocking on my door. Heartless...maybe, but some day we have to start taking accountability for our actions.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I love it. Don't work don't eat. Can't see farther than the front of your nose. Not my problem.


----------

